# Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.



## DBB (13. April 2010)

*Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Ich hab da ein unschönes Problem mit meinem Zweitrechner und habe gehofft, dass ihr mir da evtl. weiterhelfen könnt. 
  Beim Herunterfahren des PCs kommt es teilweise dazu, dass sich alle Lüfter nicht abschalten, also weiterlaufen, obwohl das OS heruntergefahren wurde. Der Rechner muss dann über den Resetknopf hochgefahren werden, um dann im zweiten Anlauf problemlos runterzufahren.
  Ich hatte bereits den Verdacht, das Mainboard könnte Verursacher dieses Problems sein, da es für dieses MB keine Win7 spezifischen Treiber mehr gab, aber leider bin ich in dieser Richtung nicht weitergekommen. Also, was denkt ihr? Woran könnte es liegen?
  Achso, noch was: In der Ereignisanzeige von Windows finden sich zum Zeitpunkt des Fehlers keine Protokolle des selbigen, nehme mal an, es liegt am bereits heruntergefahrenen OS.

  MfG und Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten.


  Der komplette Rechner:
  Q6600 @2,4 GHz, 4 Gb DDR2 @ 800 MHz, ASUS P5KC (MoBo), 8800 GTX; Win7 (32)


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Teste mal folgende Einstellung im Gerätemanager --> IEEE-1394 Bust Hostcontroller --> Eigenschaften des Unterpunktes OHCI-konformer 1394-Hostcontroller aufrufen.
Dort im letzten Reiter 'Energieverwaltung' ein Häckchen bei 'Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen' setzen.


----------



## DBB (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Teste mal folgende Einstellung im Gerätemanager --> IEEE-1394 Bust Hostcontroller --> Eigenschaften des Unterpunktes OHCI-konformer 1394-Hostcontroller aufrufen.
> Dort im letzten Reiter 'Energieverwaltung' ein Häckchen bei 'Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen' setzen.



Danke für den Tipp, aber genau das hab ich schon gemacht. Hilft leider nichts. Hätte es evtl. noch per edit in meinem Post hinzufügen sollen.


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Vll. hat das Mainboard eine Art Nachlaufsteuerung für die Lüfter.


----------



## herethic (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

1.Drück doch einfach den Powerschalter an deinem Netzteil,dann hast du auch keinen Stand-By Stromverbrauch.
2.Vielleicht versorgt dein Monitir deine Lüfter mit Strom und deshalb drehehn sie sich weiter.


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Be quiet! Netzteil und Lüfter an den speziellen Netzteil-Kabeln angeschlossen ?


----------



## DBB (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Na ja, es ist folgendes: hatte auf dem PC vorher Vista laufen, also strukturelle Änderungen an der Hardware würden nicht vorgenommen. Kabel nicht umgesteckt, etc. Unter Vista tauchte das Problem nicht auf. Deshalb hatte ich irgendeine Inkompatibilität der MB-Treiber angenommen.



thrian schrieb:


> 1.Drück doch einfach den Powerschalter an deinem  Netzteil,dann hast du auch keinen Stand-By Stromverbrauch.



Auch schon probiert und lustig ist, was dann pasiert: Lüfter gehen natürlich aus, da der Stromfluss unterbrochen ist. Wird der Netzteilschalter wieder auf "an" geschaltet, drehen die Lüfter sich wieder. Das System lässt sich wieder nur durch das Betätigen des Reset-Schalters starten.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

hast du Powerled ,Resetknopf , Hdd led ,richtig eingestöpselt in mainboard . 
Kontrollier mal alles .

wo hast du die lüfter eingestöpselt .

im netzteil von bequiet soll man nur eine lüfter dranhängen mehr nicht steht auch auf den kabel etikett drauf.


----------



## DBB (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

An der Hardwarekonfiguration wurde nichts geändert seit ca. 2 Jahren. Also musste ich auch keine Kabel umstecken, etc. Das Einzige, was verändert wurde, ist das OS. Aber ich check die Anschlüsse nochmal.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Lies dir mal den Fred durch (insbesondere Post #11). Dort sind ein paar gute Lösungsansätze.


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Ich erinnere mich, dass es mal ein PCGH in Gefahr Video gab, wo die Lüfter nach dem hurunterfahren noch nachliefen. Am Ende lag es daran, dass der Monitor die Lüfter noch mit Strom versorgt hat.

YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - PC-Phänomen (Uncut-Version)


----------



## DBB (14. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Super, danke für das Vid. Werd' es mir mal "reinziehen", evtl. hilfts ja weiter.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lies dir mal den Fred durch (insbesondere Post #11). Dort sind  ein paar gute Lösungsansätze.



Dank an dich fürs I-net durchforsten.

Beide Posts sind ja schonmal ein Ansatz. Berichte euch dann, ob es die Lösung war.


----------



## DBB (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

So wie's aussieht, scheint die im Rechner vorhandene TV-Karte sich nicht mit Win7 zu vertragen. Hab sie mal deaktiviert und der Rechner fährt seit zwei Tagen problemlos runter. Mal sehen, wie lange das noch so gut geht.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüfter drehen nach Herunterfahren des Rechners weiter.*

Dann hast du ja den Fehler gefunden. Gratuliere.
Um welche TV Karte handelt es sich?


----------

